# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SVEN и Ultra-music.com разыграют акустику

## Labs

Отличное предложение для настоящих ценителей качественного звука: акустическая система за интересные комментарии.

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, совместно с независимым музыкальным проектом Ultra-music.com объявляет о старте конкурса на самого активного и интересного пользователя портала.

В течение недели посетители сайта будут оживленно обсуждать новости и «лайкать» комментарии друг друга в борьбе за акустическую систему 2.0 SVEN SPS-707.

Участие в конкурсе могут принять пользователи, оставившие комментарии к публикациям на сайте Ultra-Music.com с 18 по 24 ноября. Победителем конкурса станет участник, чьи комментарии наберут максимальное количество положительных оценок от других пользователей сайта. Узнать подробнее о регламенте конкурса и следить за рейтингом комментаторов можно на специальной странице ultra-music.com/comments/rating 

Самый активный участник обсуждений, полюбившийся «музыкальному» сообществу, станет обладателем акустической системы SVEN SPS-707, в которой собраны практически все самые актуальные решения. 50 ватт мощности, шелковый ВЧ-твиттер, три коммутируемых входа – все эти компоненты и характеристики способны порадовать тех, кто разбирается в технике на профессиональном уровне. А любители навороченных фишек оценят удобную панель управления за ключевые опции для настройки системы под тот или иной источник звука, а также звуковой контент. 

Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 25 октября в 12.00. Организаторы свяжутся с победителем лично и сообщат о местоположении приза.

----------

